# Xikar - HC Series Connecticut Shade Cigar Review - Great underrated cigar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great cigar. This whole line is awesome and somewhat unknown. I've been smoking cigars for 15+ years and this is one of the top Connecticut's ava...

Read the full review here: Xikar - HC Series Connecticut Shade Cigar Review - Great underrated cigar.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Jon, I may just have to try one of these some day.


----------

